# Can't stop smiling when around other people



## LostCause (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't know whether this is a defense mechanism for my anxiety or not. I used to smile a lot and make eye contact because that was seen as "alpha" but ever since I stopped doing it close to a year ago, I can't seem to stop. When I try to hold it in, I just seem like a weirdo psychopath. This is a long shot, but does anyone know what this is or how you can cure it?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would like to have that disorder! lol. jk. No but really, don't feel bad. Smiling at others can make them feel good inside you know!  Nothing wrong with smiling. Although sometimes I feel like I have to laugh or smile in certain situations, and in those cases I hate doing that to myslf.  but dont worry about it


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i can't fake a smile, but i always end up naturally smiling when people smile genuinely at me, even when i have some anxiety. it's like the muscles just get activated by themselves.

hmm maybe the smiles are natural, but because of your anxiety you over-think these urges to smile and attribute them to being vestiges from the days when you practiced being alpha, when maybe they are normal. did you smile at people _before_ you tried acting alpha?


----------



## LostCause (Oct 31, 2012)

enfield said:


> i can't fake a smile, but i always end up naturally smiling when people smile genuinely at me, even when i have some anxiety. it's like the muscles just get activated by themselves.
> 
> hmm maybe the smiles are natural, but because of your anxiety you over-think these urges to smile and attribute them to being vestiges from the days when you practiced being alpha, when maybe they are normal. did you smile at people _before_ you tried acting alpha?


Not unless I was in a situation where I had to force one out of me.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

I suffer from this. Shock, horror!!

Usually when I'm trying extra hard not to smile, I'll end up smiling.. Often the smile doesn't match up with how I'm feeling.


----------



## LostCause (Oct 31, 2012)

Mr Blues said:


> I suffer from this. Shock, horror!!
> 
> Usually when I'm trying extra hard not to smile, I'll end up smiling.. Often the smile doesn't match up with how I'm feeling.


It's a huge relief knowing i'm not the only one that's going through this! Have you figured out what was causing this?


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

LostCause said:


> It's a huge relief knowing i'm not the only one that's going through this! Have you figured out what was causing this?


Likewise! And no, I do not know the cause of mine. It's been happening for a good few years now..


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Maybe it's out of the fear that you might come off as unfriendly or intimidating? I really don't mind if someone's smiling, they give off a better presence in my opinion.

I guess I can see where it has its flaws though. I smile all the time, it was ingrained into me after years of customer service jobs. Sometimes I'd leave work, still in "work mode" and even greet people in other stores. Horrible.


----------



## LostCause (Oct 31, 2012)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Maybe it's out of the fear that you might come off as unfriendly or intimidating? I really don't mind if someone's smiling, they give off a better presence in my opinion.
> 
> I guess I can see where it has its flaws though. I smile all the time, it was ingrained into me after years of customer service jobs. Sometimes I'd leave work, still in "work mode" and even greet people in other stores. Horrible.


Ultimately, I'd like to be in control of my actions. I feel like I come off as disingenuine sometimes and I don't want to come off like that.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't even think my facial muscles work for smiling. Nah jk.

People have to work to get a smile from me. I have what my sister calls a sincere face. I'm not going to smile if I'm not feeling it.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

When I am nervous, I can't stop smiling. It's just a nervous habit like laughing when you're anxious. When I was with my last two therapists they always asked me why I smiled so much and it was really, really embarrassing. I always smile at people and I can't get myself to stop. I felt really weird at first, but I think it's kinda sweet because people like it when I am happy. Don't ever feel bad about it.


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

I do it too, mostly when I'm nervous or start to over think. I just bite my tongue or try to distract myself.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

I start laughing sometimes when I'm nervous and if someone asks what's so funny I just say it's a nervous reaction but what I'd really like to say is 'none of your faqing business'. Pretty warped I know :b


----------



## LostCause (Oct 31, 2012)

Siren85 said:


> I do it too, mostly when I'm nervous or start to over think.* I just bite my tongue or try to distract myself.*


That seems very uncomfortable.


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Well... yes it may be uncomfortable but it works for me. I just put a little pressure on it, I don't draw blood or anything...


----------



## LostCause (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm gonna try that from now on, hope I don't bite my tongue off!


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

LostCause said:


> I don't know whether this is a defense mechanism for my anxiety or not. I used to smile a lot and make eye contact because that was seen as "alpha" but ever since I stopped doing it close to a year ago, I can't seem to stop. When I try to hold it in, I just seem like a weirdo psychopath. This is a long shot, but does anyone know what this is or how you can cure it?


I have the exact same problem. I get asked all the time what's so funny and even then I can't stop. It sucks but I noticed it's much worse when I haven't had too much social interaction in a while or when I am exhausted.

You are absolutely right in that it is a defense mechanism and it does make us seem like psychopaths.


----------



## RoveRanger (Apr 16, 2013)

This thread is as old as Moses but I wanted to chime in that I too have this problem. I smile like a village idiot when meeting people and I find myself laughing at crappy jokes because I unconsciously want to please the other person. In a way it is disarming, people can see I'm not a threat and because it feels fantastic when someone laughs at your jokes this is one of the only reasons I've actually had any friends in my life at all but I also think that I lose a lot of respect and seem meek and servile. Now I'm cringing just thinking about that.


----------

